# مشروع تخرجي ( cnc plasma cutting machine )



## هاني ابو سالم (1 يوليو 2011)

CNC PLASMA CUTTING MACHINE

ماكينة قطع بالبلازما تم تنفيذها من الالف الي الياء ( تصميم تصنيع تحكم )

اليكم الصور 


















































وبالتوفيق لجميع............


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (1 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماشاء الله تبارك الله عمل رائع يفرح بجد

الله ينور عليكم ويزيدكم من علمه بس لا تتوقفوا عند هذا المستوى فهي تعتبر بروتو تايب لماكينة بلازما حقيقيه محتاجه تطويرات وزيادة امكانيات

يلا يا رجاله شدو حيلكم 

انا عملت الراوتر والمخرطه والفوم كتر والبلازما هاعملها قريب بإذن الله وإن شاء الله وقدر

والله فرحت جدا لما شفت الشغل ده


----------



## خالد الاقرع (1 يوليو 2011)

الله يعطيك الصحة عمل جميل


----------



## هاني ابو سالم (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لكم اخواني علي الاطراء الجميل ده متشكر جدا 

بالتوفيق للجميع..............


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (11 يوليو 2011)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## هاني ابو سالم (23 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم 


بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## kwspace (24 يوليو 2011)

عمل جيد  ويبرد القلب

كما قال إستاذي الكبير طارق ارجو اعتبار هذا العمل بروتوتايب 
ومواصلة العمل لإتقان نموذج اكبر وذو نفع صناعي

بالتوفيق


----------



## merohussein (24 أكتوبر 2011)

اللة ينور ويذيدك من علمة


----------



## بسمه خليفه (24 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام عليكم اسفه لانى بتكلم فى غير الموضوع من فضلكلو عملت موضوع وعاوزه امسحو اعمل ايه؟


----------



## ashour-ak108 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا بس ممكن اميلك علشان عاوز اسئلك فى حاجات


----------



## majestic1 (3 نوفمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله .. مجهود عالي جدا .. ربنا يزيدك أخي الكريم
برجاء التواصل معي للأهمية القصوى .. majestic_eg ياهوووووو
منتظر


----------



## نظير زنداح (5 نوفمبر 2011)

> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=271852#ixzz1cmtewmr7
> 
> 
> *سلام عليكم اسفه لانى بتكلم فى غير الموضوع من فضلكلو عملت موضوع وعاوزه امسحو اعمل ايه؟*​


السلام عليكم
فى اخر المشاركة هناك ايقونة تعديل
اضغطى عليها و بامكانك محى ما كتبتيه
سلام


----------



## totogogo (26 أغسطس 2012)

الله ينور عليك يا هندسة


----------



## علاء الراوي (29 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم
ارجو ان تفيدنا عن كيفية ضبط المحور زد لكي يعمل ملامسة للقطعة ةمن ثم يرتفع بمقدار انت تحدده لكي يحافظ على المسافة بين الشعلة والقطعة والكود الخاص به


----------



## سلمان رزاق (28 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع.
............ تحياتي


----------

